# Just bought a 1969 GTO pics inside.



## DJN (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and new to the GTO. Thought this would be the best place to learn more about my new purchase. This is what I know so far perhaps some of you can enlighten me more on this car. I noticed that it has an auto stick which can be moved right and shifted like a hurst shifter one gear at a time. Was this an option on all autos in 69?. Its not a Hurst dual gate shifter but you can still shift it like one. 

This is what I know about the car so far: 

This car received a frame off restoration that took over 3 years to complete. The body was finished in the correct code 50 Cameo white. The correct date coded 400 H.O. engine was bored .030 over and rebuilt to Ram Air lll specs. The rear axle assembly is a 8.5 Safe-T-Track with a 3.23 gear ratio. The original Turbo 400 transmission is stock. I have the original build sheet and full PHS documentation.

Here are a few pics of the car. :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

really nice car. enjoy! :cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> really nice car. enjoy! :cheers



:agree


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WELCOME to the forums and the world of GTO's....:seeya:

As said, beautiful car....:cool 
The only discrepancies I see would be the rear axle and shifter. I thought Pontiac discontinued the his/hers shifters after 68 and it may have been transplanted into yours. Course, I may well be uninformed too, as most of my knowledge pertains to '67's. If the axle is original, it is a 8.2 and may just be a typo. If the engine was presented as original, the engine unit number on the car billing history page of the PHS will match the number stamped on the block just below the right head.

Enjoy.....


----------



## DJN (Apr 6, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> WELCOME to the forums and the world of GTO's....:seeya:
> 
> As said, beautiful car....:cool
> The only discrepancies I see would be the rear axle and shifter. I thought Pontiac discontinued the his/hers shifters after 68 and it may have been transplanted into yours. Course, I may well be uninformed too, as most of my knowledge pertains to '67's. If the axle is original, it is a 8.2 and may just be a typo. If the engine was presented as original, the engine unit number on the car billing history page of the PHS will match the number stamped on the block just below the right head.
> ...


I was told the engine is not the original engine but it is date correct for the car, I don't think it was an original Ram Air III but it was obviously built to those specs. I don't think the rear is original but I was told the shifter and tranny are original. I have the build sheet and it was a high option car back in 69 but I don't see the Ram Air III option on the sheet. One thing is for sure the resto was done right!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats, Welcome, and sweet ride man!! :cheers


----------



## DJN (Apr 6, 2010)

Quick question for all should I add Judge stripes?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I kind of like the stripe. It's narrow enough to not look gaudy and it accents the body line. I, personally, don't care for the decal on the fender "The Judge". I always thought a decal "cheapened" the look. It should've been a cast emblem, like the GTO.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the 69 Judge stripes alot. I am adding them to my 70 Lemans, red car, black stripe, red center, having it painted on. I don't care for the eyebrows on the 70s as much. Now, you have a real hideaway headlight GTO, sweet. If you Judge it and people ask if it's real, you'll have to say no, so then it's not original, and it will add nothing to its value. But, decals are reasonable, and if its for you, cool, and if you sell it you can take them off. It's your car, do what you want, some stripes would really break up all that white.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

*b e a u t i f u l *


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

jetstang said:


> I like the 69 Judge stripes alot. I am adding them to my 70 Lemans, red car, black stripe, red center, having it painted on. I don't care for the eyebrows on the 70s as much. Now, you have a real hideaway headlight GTO, sweet. If you Judge it and people ask if it's real, you'll have to say no, so then it's not original, and it will add nothing to its value. But, decals are reasonable, and if its for you, cool, and if you sell it you can take them off. It's your car, do what you want, some stripes would really break up all that white.


:agree if you like them go for it.


----------



## DJN (Apr 6, 2010)

Its a hard call pictures really don't do this car justice... If you see this car in person you'll know what I'm saying... It looks real classy all white but it could look meaner / sportier with the stripe hard decision... 

Thanks to all for the feedback its much appreciated... :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

DJN said:


> Its a hard call pictures really don't do this car justice... If you see this car in person you'll know what I'm saying... It looks real classy all white but it could look meaner / sportier with the stripe hard decision...
> 
> Thanks to all for the feedback its much appreciated... :cheers


Really no pictures do any car justice!! As good as my car looks in pictures and video I think it looks 100 times better in person. :cheers

With the stripes, you may be able to just tape them up on the side of the car to get a feel of what it will look like before you actually put them on.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Stripes would break up the white and would look good, but, do you really want to answer the question "is it really a Judge" ALL the time? Maybe look into a different style of stripe?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i was under the impression that the spoiler was unique to the judge. did it come on the regular gto also?


----------



## DJN (Apr 6, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> i was under the impression that the spoiler was unique to the judge. did it come on the regular gto also?


It was added to this one... It would make a good Judge clone it has all the options except for the manual tranny.


----------



## DJN (Apr 6, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> Stripes would break up the white and would look good, but, do you really want to answer the question "is it really a Judge" ALL the time? Maybe look into a different style of stripe?


I think that's the best idea I've heard it's just asking for something to break up the white and accent the cars lines. A Judge stripe without the Judge decal is probably all it needs. I'll have to google some pics of GTO's see if something catches my eye. 

Thanks! :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i like the spoiler but if i was going to run a judge spoiler i wouldnt sweat running judge stripes. im with you guys, leave off the disco/porno judge sticker.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a gorgeous car

To be the devil's advocate on stripes, you might want to stew on it for a while

My tastes for what I "thought" I wanted for my car have changed quite a bit over the last year as I learned more about it and spent more time with the car

Rickster's .02


----------



## 69Judge (Feb 21, 2010)

nice car, I'd personally keep it all white. :seeya


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

With regards to the shifter: All manual transmissions were Hurst. In '69 the dual gate was replaced with the Rally Sport Shifter if the car was ordered with a console.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Very nice ride- I vote keep it all white but if you want a stripe , I would go with the Judge style but done MUCH thinner. That would break up the white and make it meaner. I think the Judge stripes are too big ( wide)


----------



## DJN (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds good I'll leave it all white for now... Thanks to all :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You have a beautiful GTO there, personally I would not put Judge stripes on it, maybe a pinstripe to match the interior color if anything. 

The shifter is correct for this car, and the Turbo 400 was optional on Judges too.

Enjoy her!


----------



## DJN (Apr 6, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> You have a beautiful GTO there, personally I would not put Judge stripes on it, maybe a pinstripe to match the interior color if anything.
> 
> The shifter is correct for this car, and the Turbo 400 was optional on Judges too.
> 
> Enjoy her!


Good to know, I thought the judge only came with the 4 speed so this car with the rear spoiler and ram air III would make a great Judge clone cool!. :cheers


----------

